# Vacuming



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

When people talk about suck vacs what do you do and how hard is it. I see them in the lfs but I never bought one because i didnt know how to use it. How does it work


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

This is in the wrong section







Anyway...you are talking about like a 'Python Gravel Vacuum' or something similar they work by siphoning water via the tube and out the hose...when you buy it...it'll show you on the package how to use it. Buy one...they are helpful


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea its all suction you start by filling up the main chamber then letting it drain out by lifting it out of the tank then before it is completly empty dunk it back in the water. You should get a constent flow then. Suck out the crap thats it. but I would ask that in a diffrent forum.


----------

